# Lizardmen



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I just bought a 2000pt + lizardman army and case for £50
Does anyone have any tips or the army?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

never rely on skinks in combat...ever.

don't beef up characters to much with magic items because they're solid already.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I was looking at the magic items and they all seem a bit Meh.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> I was looking at the magic items and they all seem a bit Meh.


agreed 

saurs scar-veteran with biting blade and some form of mundane armor, shield and magic tailsmen is good enough for your general.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Apparently Sarus Warriors arn't really worth the points from what I have heard.

50 quid for a 2000 point army and case isn't bad at all. Is it painted?, Ebay was it?


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Saurus seem really good to me, with 2 attacks each High str and T they can go toe to toe with anything.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think its because they cost a bit and strike last - don't qoute me as I don't have the army book.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

why do they strike last? sure they cost a few points, but as at basic you have 2 str 4 attacks each and they are pretty fast and tough for infantry then its really to be expected


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

They have really low initiative


----------



## CrimsonLizard (Dec 16, 2007)

Lizardmen are balanced...... in a higher points game. It is time for one of my bogus theorems. 

The more dinosaurs your army has, the cooler, and stronger it is. Never forget that you need skinks to hold the flanks up, and to give all that fast cavalry what-for. Don't be bothered with javs, 'cuz when you have to get that close in, they will charge you, and put a miserable end to your skinks. Instead use blowpipes, and don't be afraid of 6's-every poisoned hit counts towards making your opponent taking the piss with your skinks :biggrin: 

If you have the points, use chameleons. They are expensive, but look closer..... BS 4, and they can scout many a place, and make your opponent diver some of his forces to try and nail these bastards, which are hard to hit at range anyway. Like, even something with BS 4 will need 5+ to hit them. 

NEVER, and I mean never, go into battle without some heavy blocks of saurus. They form the backbone of your army, and seeing as they are rough as guts, and can fight really well in combat. If you like to simply roll your saurus up, give them quetzl, to make them really hard to crack. Trust me, I've had sauruses take down a hydra. Also consider playing a sacred host to pass on some benefits to the skinks.

With magic, don't fall into the trap of getting an uberated slann. They may be good, but they can still be killed. Instead, invest your points in a carnosaur. It allows you to take down the big things that may challenge your army, and with a big man on the back like an oldblood, the whole thing just gets worse. 

Skink priests are great. If you want to make them fast as well as good, give them the cloak of feathers, and fly around zapping things. You will need a few of them to swarm the enemy's magic phase, and for around 100 pts, they are cheap as chips. Keep in mind that they are lvl 2. 

Finally, never go anywhere without a trusty stegadon. Period. They have a bolt thrower which seems innacurate, but actually kicks ass. And when the bloody thing gets into combat, watch your opponents face turn white as you wreak absolute havoc on them with D6 Str Impact hits, in addition to another 4 attacks..... and the skinks on the howdah get to attack. 

Specialist units are also good, but pay special attention to the Cav. You need them to crack some of the skirmishers who will typically move out of the way of your normal units. Even though they are expensive, they are frighteningly good at smashing the crap out of ranged units, and getting in there to do it...... Plus, WS 4! 

So, there you go


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I have played lizardmen for probably 10 years since highschool so just some advice.



> Never forget that you need skinks to hold the flanks up, and to give all that fast cavalry what-for


Totally agree a few units of skinks are great for annoying units and great for leading frenzy troops all over the board. Never be afraid to sacrifice a unit of skinks.



> Don't be bothered with javs, 'cuz when you have to get that close in, they will charge you, and put a miserable end to your skinks


Take at least one unit of jav skinks. They have no negative modifiers and have a +5 save in combat. They can surprise you sometimes. Plus if you take a sacred host they can be 4+ in combat.



> NEVER, and I mean never, go into battle without some heavy blocks of saurus


Totally agree, a solid block of 20 at least and maybe two units will stand firm. Just becareful about fear causing troops. Quetzl gives them 3+ save in combat. Never take spears they cost too many points.



> With magic, don't fall into the trap of getting an uberated slann. They may be good, but they can still be killed. Instead, invest your points in a carnosaur. It allows you to take down the big things that may challenge your army, and with a big man on the back like an oldblood, the whole thing just gets worse.


Nothing wrong with the magic trap. A suped up slann will wipe the board in the magic phase, and with its 4+ invulnerable and magic items it will actually survive better than a carnosaur especially against certain armies. Also don't get tricked into picking all the heavy costing spells with the slann. Sometimes the best spells are the default magic missles. With the slanns powers it can dish out tons of magic missles in one magic phase. Carnosaurs are great if they are supported by saurus calvery and other fast moving troops. If you have saurus and just a carnosaur it will get shot to death in no time. Also carnosaur against dragon = dead carnosaur.



> Finally, never go anywhere without a trusty stegadon. Period


Drop the stegadon, its BS is terrible and you will hit maybe once a game with the bolt thrower. It probably will die quickly to shooting or if charged right down the middle of an army will get killed by combat res. Its good for flank protection but it can be expensive.

Saurus Calvery are good, can be a bit expensive but are good flank protectors like Crimson said. Becareful how you use them though.

Few extra points...

Saurus Hero with Jaguar charm and great weapon is a strength seven 18inch charge monster. Everyone knows about it, but its still useful just for psychological affects even if you don't use one, everyone will think you will. 

Salamanders...one of the best units ever. Artillery dice autohits. Its a low strength but there is an armour modifier. You can take 3 for one rare choice so they can get pretty dirty. Don't take too many or you might have a few unhappy opponents.

If I think of anything else, or you have any other questions ask away..

check out http://www.pyramidvault.net/ its a great lizardmen site with lots of useful info. I am a member there (same name as here)


----------

